# what is the best conductors and best label for Gesualdo music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Some people like to make Schoenberg post, i favor the great Gesualdo,Since i have a bunch of cd of Gesualdo work i would like to says i notice phillipe Herreweghe seem to conduct often Gesualdo , is it one of is speciality, is he an expert.I use to have two Gesualdo of him one that i like on musique d'abord and one i find sterile on outhere music whit same chef but different personnel that wer the college vocal of gent.

Than i notice italian conductor make a fine job whit Gesualdo, since maybe there italians and play vocal music of there country, so they might be more skilled.

Any though on this ,what is your own conclusion, if there are any expert on Gesualdo music...

What remain his best madrigals (insert label)
his finest sacred vol 1-2 music(insert label)
his tenebrae responsoria ( insert label)

Who can answer this one, who is able to give me definitive answer on the utter best of Gesualdo
for conductor and label.


:tiphat:


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

I still prefer the old Gesualdo recordings on Columbia by Robert Craft.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Some people like to make Schoenberg post, i favor the great Gesualdo,Since i have a bunch of cd of Gesualdo work i would like to says i notice phillipe Herreweghe seem to conduct often Gesualdo , is it one of is speciality, is he an expert.I use to have two Gesualdo of him one that i like on musique d'abord and one i find sterile on outhere music whit same chef but different personnel that wer the college vocal of gent.
> 
> Than i notice italian conductor make a fine job whit Gesualdo, since maybe there italians and play vocal music of there country, so they might be more skilled.
> 
> ...


Try la compagnia del madrigale (with Gesualdo and Marenzio.) I can let you have an unreleased recording of the responsoria from Herrewghe, live in Alderburgh in 2012, if you like. Better than his CD IMO.

Listening to the responsoria again, really prompted by this thread, I was gobsmacked by how timeless they sound. Is that just my imagination - they just sounded as though they could have been written by an avant garde composer last week.


----------



## DanielNoynaert (Mar 14, 2018)

*Best Gesualdo*



deprofundis said:


> Some people like to make Schoenberg post, i favor the great Gesualdo,Since i have a bunch of cd of Gesualdo work i would like to says i notice phillipe Herreweghe seem to conduct often Gesualdo , is it one of is speciality, is he an expert.I use to have two Gesualdo of him one that i like on musique d'abord and one i find sterile on outhere music whit same chef but different personnel that wer the college vocal of gent.
> 
> Than i notice italian conductor make a fine job whit Gesualdo, since maybe there italians and play vocal music of there country, so they might be more skilled.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the recordings of A Sei Voce on the label Veritas are the most expressive.


----------

